# Daisy, 1 year old staffy for adoption.



## cvicky (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello! Daisy is one year old staffy and needs rehoming due to no fault of her own. I'm currently frosting her for her owner due to their family condition and they don't want Daisy anymore, I can't afford to keep her as I have got 3 pets already, so I am looking for responsible potential owner to provide Daisy a good home.

Daisy is a very energetic and loving dog, excellent with kids and dogs, but not sure about cats. she loves being around people but she is not needy.

She will come with toys, dog bowls, leads and food.
Please call or email me if you need more information/photos of daisy. This lovely girl deserves to have a good owner that wouldn't abandon her just because she's not as cute as when she was a pup!

email: [email protected]
mobile: 07581315439


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

OMG she is a gorgeous girl. I am too far away in Somerset otherwise I would have loved to help. Has Daisy been spayed? If not it might be an idea to rehome her via a rescue as they would have her neutered before rehoming to prevent her being bred from and getting into the wrong hands. Good luck she is a beautiful girl. xxx


----------

